# drip acclimation on my clown loaches with video



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So i just picked up 4 clown loaches from a fellow member and now I've setup a slow drip acclimation. The biggest reason for doing this is because they came out of a tank with a higher ph than mine and i don't want to harm or kill the loaches with such a big ph swing (cichlid tank with crushed coral to a 6.5ph drip system tank with no substrate). the one loach is about 7" and fat the other three are around 4" hopefully they like there new 230g. I made a short video to show what it looks like and the link is on the bottom.

ps. I should really change my signature since i can't stop adding fish and it says tank complete hahaha

Drip acclimation - YouTube


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I hope all goes well with them for you, they were good to me. I'm sad already just did a w/c after and looked back at the tank for a bit there and it just feels as if something's missing they are so active and more clicking in the night.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Get a nice group together. They are way more active when in larger numbers too. Good luck with the new fish! 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea I'm excited to have loaches again. Mine never clicked so I'm hoping to hear it for the first time.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

tony1928 said:


> Get a nice group together. They are way more active when in larger numbers too. Good luck with the new fish!
> 
> Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


The only way I'd add more is if someone had them at near free lol my tank is getting a bit crowded but my filtration can keep up easily


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Those guys click all time, the littler three while playing so much and bother the lazy boss he just click click click flipped around and chases for a bit. It seemed like a game for the smaller ones. They also clicked during feeding and the night. The first time the big guy clicked I thought a rock or something hit the glass. I hope they click for you soon it is very cool. But unfortunately finding near free clown loaches is rare because big ones command higher dollar as they easily can die before even getting big they are so sensitive as I told you about that other guys loaches. Most stores I have seen is like $10/ inch or big ones not for sale display only.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

We found my loaches click more when they are excited about special foods...like blood worns or black worms.

Loaches also feel more stable in larger groups (10+)...

Enjoy one of my personal favorite fish!

:bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Mine go craziest with clicking over zucchini...


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

i love drip acclimatization, such an easy thing to do that really helps fish. often overlooked but one of the best things when introducing new fish

loaches look awesome as well, really can`t go wrong with an aro discus and loach combo


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

djamm said:


> We found my loaches click more when they are excited about special foods...like blood worns or black worms.
> 
> Loaches also feel more stable in larger groups (10+)...
> 
> ...


These 4 are suprisingly comfortable in the tank but i will probably add a few more because i know they love large groups


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I said they were social lol and I think my Africans got the shyness out of them, also +1 on zucchini the big guy hogged it


----------

